# Solved: Macbook to Airport Extreme Airport has self assigned IP Airport has self assi



## xanthmaster (Jul 27, 2008)

Until recently my son was able to connect wirelessly to my Apple Airport Extreme router. I run a windows machine, so don't know a thing about Mac. But when he tried to connect today he is not getting anywhere.
Nothing has changed, it is the same Airport extreme, its the same encryption ( WPA2 and his says the Mac is set to the same), same password, everything. Now all of a sudden he gets a message 'Airport has self assigned IP with an IP address that is weird 9169. something), then says he may not be able to connect to the internet. He cannot. I have tried unplugging the Airport extreme and restarting, same with the router. He has the the password correct (I use the same one from my Toshiba Satellite running XP to access). I am getting no where trying to get him back on. He rebooted, took out the battery, checked the firewall (its off) and we even tried a few other things but I have no idea how to help. Now he is out (2am) to link up on his father in law's wireless so he can chat with his wife down in Florida (We are in NY). (oh and we checked his firewall, it is off)
Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Now he is out (2am) to link up on his father in law's wireless so he can chat with his wife down in Florida (We are in NY).


did it connect to that wireless OK 
if so 
I would suggest taking the wireless secruity off at the router and see if he can connect like that


----------



## xanthmaster (Jul 27, 2008)

I will give that a shot when he wakes. he connected fine at other sites, it is just mine he cannot connect to. He even sat here and piggybacked on a neighbors unsecure line ok. I will let you know if it works.


----------



## xanthmaster (Jul 27, 2008)

One thing I should note. I had the same issue (the 169.xxxx IP) when my Provider had a system down. that went away when they got it all up and running. I didn't have to do anything, once the system was back up and running, it automatically connected and I never saw that weird IP again. is it possible the mac has some kind of memory that is keeping that IP listed somewhere?


----------



## xanthmaster (Jul 27, 2008)

etaf said:


> did it connect to that wireless OK
> if so
> I would suggest taking the wireless secruity off at the router and see if he can connect like that


 Turning off the security did not do anything. he has the same problem. We also did the following stuff. Here are some things to try: 1) Use the AirPort menu bar item to turn AirPort off, then on again. 2) In the Network panel of System Preferences delete the AirPort item from the left column, then add it back. 3) In the same location as (2), define a new location and see if you can make that work. And that didnt do anything. He has no problem connecting to other systems wirelessly only to the Airport Extreme. I can connect with no issue using my XP Home laptop. And my desktop running XPPro is connected directly with an ethernet cable. no problem. When we connect the ethernet cable to his laptop we still have the same exact problem. what we didnt try is this one 4) In the folder /Library/Preferences (_not_ /Library/Preferences), move the folder SystemConfiguration onto the Desktop, then restart your computer. See if you can now make your AirPort connection work. Because it says (_not_ etc ) and we were not sure what that meant and did not want to move something that should not be moved and crash the system entirely.


----------



## Liam1 (Feb 21, 2010)

When he goes on device manager does it show anything up? such as a X or a !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont macs well enough now - covered the basics I know 
in summary

The machine works on other wireless networks
Your router works fine for other PCs
You have removed secruity and ran open 

that about my limit on this - it may actually be worth moving the post to the apple forum - which i have done - if you want to be moved back - click on the report button and asked to be moved, and the forum you want to be moved to - and a moderator will move for you


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello: Try this:

System Preferences > Network > Airport.

* Drag Airport to the top of the list on the left.

* Select, then click on other connections you don't use.

* Click Airport again then click Advanced > TCP/IP.

* Choose 'Configure IPv4 > "Using DHCP" and click OK.

* It should then show your Router IP - normally 192.168.1.1, and the Mac's IP - normally 192.168.1.2

* If you don't have DNS Servers information, click that tab and enter the Primary & Secondary DNS info supplied by your ISP. If that is unavailable try entering 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 then click OK > Apply.

Hope that helps!


----------



## xanthmaster (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, after trying everything, I went into my router and renamed my guest network. Once I renamed the guest network, his MACBook saw the "new" network and was able to connect. Everything we tried to clear the old info was not successful. This was the only thing that worked. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what was the name of the wireless signal before - known as SSID
just interested


----------

